# Source for Bontrager ISO Zone Replacement Pads (USA)



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Are there any online retailers (USA) that sell replacement pad sets for the ISO Zone handlebars?

Removing the handlebar tape from the pads ruins them and they don't seem to be readily available anywhere and aren't listed on Bontrager's web site. Hopefully they don't cost a million dollars.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I looked and couldn't find them so bought them from the local Trek store. There are 2 types available, one is for the Isozone bar which is what you have shown, and there's a kind for any bar which is a bit wider and clear colored. For my gravel bike, I have those AND layed some gel tape from the last time I wrapped the bars on top of them to thicken them up more and they are now very comfy on rough gravel. You could just do the old gel tape in place of that foam. The foam compresses quite a bit when you wrap the tape reasonably tight, and the gel tape doesn't as much. Lots cheaper using used tape for sure.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

If I didn't already have ISOZone bars, I'd probably look for another solution such as double-taping or the new Bontrager gel pads. However, I'd have to layer-up an awful lot of handlebar tape to fill-in the recesses in the ISOZone bars for where the pads go. My LBS quoted me $25 for the pad set which seems awfully expensive for a few inches of foam.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> If I didn't already have ISOZone bars, I'd probably look for another solution such as double-taping or the new Bontrager gel pads. However, I'd have to layer-up an awful lot of handlebar tape to fill-in the recesses in the ISOZone bars for where the pads go. My LBS quoted me $25 for the pad set which seems awfully expensive for a few inches of foam.


I don't remember the indents being that deep on mine. Would have thought a couple layers of gel tape staggered (since they are thicker in the middle) would have done it, but I don't have a bare bar in front of me to look at either.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have bought them before. I got them for $20 from my LBS, possibly could get them cheaper if they have a sale or coupons. 

UPC is 601479169450

I was told i could just buy the tops as well for less. That UPC is 768682336366


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Corey213. My LBS said the padset is $25... now I'm wondering if they're price gouging me >:-S


I just bought a set of used carbon RXL ISO Zone bars and even though the bars look awesome and weigh next to nothing, I'm thinking I'm going to go a different route. I also purchased a set of older aluminum RL bars with an "ergo" bend and I like the shape of them a lot more. I purchased the gell pads that Bontrager has on their web site and so I'm going to try and make my own ISO Zone bars that aren't really ISO Zone bars ;-)


I wonder why Bontrager no longer makes ergonomic shaped bars?


----------

